# Morritt's article in Cayman Net News



## caribbean (Feb 5, 2006)

Morritt's Owners and visitors.

Latest news in the Cayman Paper:

http://www.caymannetnews.com/news.htm

then go to *page 5*


----------



## shmoore (Feb 7, 2006)

Patty, what specifically did you think we should read on page 5?


----------



## Htoo0 (Feb 7, 2006)

Page changed.  There was an article on morritts.  Basically, they are rebuilding without an insurance settlement and may have to resolve it in court/arbitration.  $20 million in damage is claimed.  There has also been a request by some owners for info because they feel the special assessment was unwarranted under the circumstances.  David claims 99% of owners are happy with how things are going.  It was a fairly large article so this discription is just my shortened version.  Hope this helps.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 7, 2006)

Sorry, it was Friday's edition and was there over the weekend but is gone now. If I find a more permanent llink, I'll post it.


----------



## caribbean (Feb 12, 2006)

Ok it is now in the archives. Try this:

http://www.caymannetnews.com/2006/02/1022/rebuilding.shtml


----------

